# Southern Utah Adventure- May 2012



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I went down to Southern Utah with my brother for a quick 3 day trip. The plan was to get in some fishing, golf and hike the Narrows.

Day 1-

We woke up and took off from Northern Utah County at around 4:00 a.m. We arrived at Sand Hollow at around 8:00 a.m. and prepped our tubes to in order to hit the water. A couple DWR guys were chatting by the lake while we were launching. One of them grabbed my attention by pointed to a large submerged bush about 5 feet off shore and making the "the fish was this big" gesture with his hands in front of him indicating that there was a sizable fish sitting in there. On the 2nd cast with my crank bait and within 2 minutes of being on the water, I landed one of my better LMBs.










The rest of day was great and fishing was pretty constant we each landed a couple more good size LMBs as well as a grundle of mid-sze to smaller ones. Fish were caught on cranks, soft plastics rigged shaky head (Cabelas AquaGlow Diamond Tail 5" Worm and Senkos), and gulp minnows.



















(Trying out the water proof camera, lots of fun)


















We fished for about 6-7 hours and then drove into to St. George for dinner. After which we gave into some nefarious shenanigans and snuck into an outdoor hot tub/pool of one of the local hotels to swim and soak in order to relax and wind down. We drove back to Sand Hollow and set up camp for the night. We ended up finding a pretty awesome little spot right on the lake.










That night I was welcomed by a REALLY bad case of swimmer's itch from the lake. My legs were covered in a terrible rash that still itches like crazy as I type up this report. (Well worth it, but still no fun). It appears as if I've been biten by over 50 mosquito bites on each leg. I've swam in/fished or boated at SH mulitiple times and this is the first time I've got it.

Day 2- We woke up early and got on the lake (leg rash and all)










Fishing was a bit slower where we were camping so we decided to go back to our spot from the day before. Lo and behold in the exact same spot at roughly the exact same time, I saw another LMB that was about the same size as well. It very well could have been the same fish the DWR guys put me on from the day before. I put on the same crank from the previous day and started tossing around the bush. On roughly the 9th cast the LMB slammed it and began running on me hard and took a lot of line in the process. It banked hard right and wrapped me around the very bush it just came out of. while keeping tension on the line I kicked over in attempts to free myself up and after a couple more head shakes and dives the line snapped on me. I then saw it swim under my tube with the crank still in it's mouth. Tigru 1 LMB 1. The wind started to pick up pretty bad so we decided to call it a day and head back into George for some golf.










After golf we packed everything up and drove up to Zion. We stayed the night at a campground right at the base of the National Park in the town of Springdale.










Day-3

We kind of got a slow start but woke up and went into to town for some breakfast at a local cafe. We rode the bus up to the entrance of the Narrows and did the hike. It was my first time doing the Narrows, but my brother had done it a couple times previous. We hiked about 2.5 hours in and took us about 2 hours to get back. It was absolutely awesome and provided some amazing views. We took almost every opportunity we could to swim, wade, or even ride the current in the deeper sections. Awesome hike and I totally recommend you do it if you haven't been.


















































































I got home sore, sunburned, and with a smile on my face.

Have fun out there!!!!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Didn't know there was swimmers itch there. How annoying! I am curently whinning about my mosquito bites! Your sounds worse! Great that you said "quick 3 day trip".

Looks like the narrows was sweet too. So did you hit Orderville Canyon? It is a right turn a bit after the falls along the narrows. Man that is a super cool slot canyon if you ever get the chance. A bit off the beaten path so to say.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Didn't know there was swimmers itch there. How annoying! I am curently whinning about my mosquito bites! Your sounds worse! Great that you said "quick 3 day trip".
> 
> Looks like the narrows was sweet too. So did you hit Orderville Canyon? It is a right turn a bit after the falls along the narrows. Man that is a super cool slot canyon if you ever get the chance. A bit off the beaten path so to say.


No we didn't hit Orderville, although I've heard it's pretty awesome. Maybe next time


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you very much for the report and awesome pictures! You are getting me very excited for my trip to Southern Utah next month.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Tigru said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know there was swimmers itch there. How annoying! I am curently whinning about my mosquito bites! Your sounds worse! Great that you said "quick 3 day trip".
> ...


The flows looked higher than the fall. I have always thought of a fishing pic in the narrows though. Just for kicks! As for orderville there are a few falls to climb but they are easy. Eventually you will hit a "dead end" where you have to rock climb to go any further. Well worth it though!

Here is a shot of the entrence









Here is me in it!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Did you get your tube cleaned? If not, make sure it get's the necessary drying out period before you take is somewhere else...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PBH said:


> *Did you get your tube cleaned?* If not, make sure it get's the necessary drying out period before you take is somewhere else...


I'm sure he did, he said he got


> into some nefarious shenanigans


 at the motel.... 

Nice report Tigru....a very enjoyable read! :O||:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Every time I've been down there the Narrows have been closed. What a cool place. 

Glad your trip was a blast and those LMB were tanks. Nice job.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

What an adventure! Sneakin into a hot tub....NICE...you dam kids!

That swimmers itch has got to suck.....I have heard that should you go into water with it, try wiping the wet areas of your skin with a towel. Apparently the parasite is harmless until exposed to air and dies. The dead body is what causes the itch. Supposedly they can get through a pin hole in your waders...something like 1/80th of an inch in legth. That is why at mantua I always bring a towel considering my waders have a small leak. Now enough of this info, I am sounding too much like PBH here :lol: 

Those pictures rock man. Those bass do too! I was there at Sand Hollow when they were 1st filling it....must be an awesome fishery! One day I will have to try it out...till then Beaver Utah is the line. The Narrows at Zion is awesome too. Glad you guys had a great time. A+ report sir, thanks for posting.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome! Great pictures Tigru. Glad you had a good time and glad you got your tube cleaned.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Question..... How long does it typically take for a fish to spit a hook stuck in its mouth or for the mouth to heal around a hook and have it eject off/out?


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Tigru said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="tye dye twins":1ugl4rpq]Didn't know there was swimmers itch there. How annoying! I am curently whinning about my mosquito bites! Your sounds worse! Great that you said "quick 3 day trip".
> ...


The flows looked higher than the fall. I have always thought of a fishing pic in the narrows though. Just for kicks! As for orderville there are a few falls to climb but they are easy. Eventually you will hit a "dead end" where you have to rock climb to go any further. Well worth it though!

Here is a shot of the entrence









Here is me in it!







[/quote:1ugl4rpq]

Is Orderville off to the right when the main Narrows channel forks?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

^^^Yes it is^^^


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Bass fishing at Sand Hollow, golf in St George, and hiking the Narrows. You just did three of my Utah outdoor activities on one trip. Must have been a ton of fun. Those bass were huge! Nice job!


----------

